# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJtag Release v2.1.1.1 notes.

## mohamed73

*EasyJtag Release v2.1.1.1  Added:
-  additional AES 128 Security level * ( surprise for some copypasters ) Fixed:
-  Z3X LG Tool (activated on EasyJtag) force close bug when select model  We are implementing new protection levels of our software to ensure our customers
to use authentic and well protected solution on market.  Added phones: 
- support SAMSUNG SM-J200F  (ISP Pinout, Dumps) [Thanks naushad09]          
- support LG D405 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)   
- support LG D410 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)      
- support LG D415 (ISP Pinout)              
- support LENOVO A1000 (ISP Pinout, Dumps) 
- support LENOVO A706 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)   
- support LENOVO P780 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)   
- support LENOVO A390 (ISP Pinout, Dumps)   
- support LENOVO A560 (ISP Pinout)     
- support LENOVO A586 (ISP Pinout)          
- support ACER Z130 (ISP Pinout)   Fixed some UI bugs.
Box Firmware 1.55 
@customers - never eat spoiled seafoods ;-)*

----------

